
The Root Bridges of Cherrapunji - adasivpet
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/root-bridges-cherrapungee
======
Brajeshwar
Cherrapunji was the erstwhile "Wettest place on earth" (the current one being
Mawsynram). Both places are located in the same state of Meghalaya in the
North Eastern Region of India. I visited Meghalaya in 1993 and dropped in at
Cherrapunji.

Explored a lot of beautiful and exotic places there, including standing atop
the mountains where, besides seeing multiple waterfalls nearby, you can also
see the rivers that connect Bangladesh (I think). Unfortunately, did not get
to see these Root Bridges.

English is the official language of the place.

------
benj111
I'm kind of surprised this hasn't been independently invented elsewhere.

Willow for example seems perfect for this application, it roots very easily,
is weavable, and doesn't mind damp conditions

------
bewaretheirs
I can't be the only one here who, based on the title, was expecting it to
involve the ethernet spanning tree protocol..

